# New JLo perfume (yea another one) Love at First Glow



## V2LUCKY (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone seen it or smelled it yet? I wonder when it's being released or if it's already out.
It's such a cute bottle just like the Glow one but pink!
http://www.jenniferlopezbeauty.com/t...afg/spirit.asp
http://www.jenniferlopezbeauty.com/t...collection.asp


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 12, 2006)

i smelled it in a magazine and it seemed alright, but i've never liked any of her perfumes in real life from the bottle. The samples were always good, but the real bottles just didnt smell the same.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 13, 2006)

i'm in love with the smell! i think i'm gonna pick it up at ULTA today


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2006)

I heard about it months ago.  I thought is was going to be released around Valentine's day.  I have to test it.  I like most of the others.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 15, 2006)

I went into Macy's today and tried it, I fell in love with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted it soooooo bad BUT I can't spend $$$ right now cause it's all being saved for the new MAC collections.


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't like any of her perfumes yet but this sounds so good!


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone who's smelled this.... does it smell similar to Falling in Love by Philosophy. I need a second opinion. THANKS!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_Anyone who's smelled this.... does it smell similar to Falling in Love by Philosophy. I need a second opinion. THANKS!_

 
I thought it smelled more like Too Faced perfume that came out a couple of years ago, its a fruity smell I think.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_Anyone who's smelled this.... does it smell similar to Falling in Love by Philosophy. I need a second opinion. THANKS!_

 
I finally got a chance to check it out.  It does smell like another perfume, but I can't put my finger on it.  I decided I didn't need it cuz there is something else out there like it, that I may have already!


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dang, I don't even have the other one yet! I just now got Miami!

This ones looks cute and I like the scent notes.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 25, 2006)

okay.. i lied. i smelled this at Ulta and it smells absolutely NOTHING like the sample in the magazines. As most of you know, I'm very sensitive to most scents and this one gave me one of the worst migraines. I had to go to the bathroom @ lunch and scrub my arm just to get the smell off ;[

Oh and to whoever asked, this smells nothing like Falling In Love


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i think..the bottle is nice.


----------



## Bianca (Feb 18, 2006)

Really like it!


----------



## karen (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a sample of it and am wearing it today. I was pleasantly surprised by it... it's really nice, actually. I wouldn't buy it, but I'll use up my sample(rare for me with celeb perfumes.. they tend to smell awful on me most times).


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to admit it smells better than her other fragrances, but It's still not memorable enough for me to want it all that much.


----------

